# Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus



## Dorsch-Schnappi (12. Januar 2006)

Hey Leute,

Glück muss man(n) haben! Meine Frau möchte mit meiner Tochter am Samstag in Neustadt oder Umgebung zum Shoppen und "drängt" mich geradewegs dazu, doch an dem Tag vor Neustadt mit dem Boot zu angeln. Dafür fährt sie heute sogar extra für mich zum Amt, um die Fischereimarke für 2006 zu kleben :k |stolz: 

Ich beabsichtige daher beim Binnenwasser zu slippen und bis in den Hafen zu paddeln. Angelgebiete vor dem Klinikum Neustadt und vor Pelzerhaken sollen ja ganz ordentlich sein.

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Plant jemand von Euch eine Bootstour am Samstag? Es wäre vielleicht schön, mit mehreren Booten rauszufahren.
(Ich habe leider keinen Platz mehr frei im Boot, sorry).

Oder hat noch jemand Tipps für dieses Seegebiet? Zielfisch ist natürlich in erster Linie Dorsch. Ich hoffe, es gibt dort noch keine Laichdorsche. Aber meine erste Mefo wartet ja auch noch darauf, von mir gefangen zu werden.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

war am überlegen dort morgen hin zu fahren ....
aber wegen Windrichtung S SO 3 fahr ich nun wieder an die FL Förde ....
wo slippst du denn in Neustadt ???????
-----------------------------------------------
lesen müßte man können :-( :-(
wie weit ist das zu paddeln ?
hab mir mal die andere slippe angesehen - aber die fand ich wirklich nicht so toll ...


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Ich habe die Slippe am Binnenwasser noch nicht selbst ausprobiert. Ist jedoch aus Stein und direkt an der Brücke, die das Binnenwasser vom Hafen trennt. Die Slippe ist frei zugänglich, das Binnenwasser jedoch für Motorfahrzeuge gesperrt (daher auch das Paddeln :q )

Welche andere Slippe meinst Du denn? Ich kenne noch die im Hafen. Da ist eine Kette vor und dann geht es wieder los, den Hafenmeister zu suchen.

Sonst kenne ich nur noch die in der Werft (Name ???) direkt vor der Ancora-Werft. Der Besitzer wohnt auch dort und ist wirklich nett. Kostet 1x 5 Euronen. Dort habe ich einmal im letzten Herbst geslippt, als viele Yachten dort gekrant wurden. Ich musste deshalb eine halbe Stunde warten. Das dürfte jetzt im Winter wohl nicht der Fall sein. Diese Slippe ist nach dem Binnenwasser daher für mich erste Wahl.

Was hast Du gegen SSO 3? Ist doch fast ablandiger Wind in der Neustädter Bucht oder? Meine kleine Nussschale ist ja auch nicht gerade ein Wellenbrecher. Wohin fährst Du denn in die Flensburger Förde? Ist dort Ententeich? 
Viellleicht kann ich meinem Frauchen ja auch Flensburg zum Shoppen schmackhaft machen. |rolleyes


----------



## AndreL (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Hi,
SSO ist voll auflandig in Neustadt! Nur mal so am Rande. Ein Blick auf die Karte verät sowas immer sehr schnell!


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Uuups, Du hast natürlich recht. Da habe ich wohl wieder mal Ost und West verwechselt #q 

Na ja, ist aber zumindest besser als "Mein" und "Dein" zu verwechseln :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Moin Moin ,
wnn ich mich nicht täusche sind es gerade mal 50 m zum paddeln :q  . Was Stellen anbelangt da kann ich Euch helfen den von Neustadt aus bin ich öffters unterwegs :q . Zum einen gibt es Höhe Hansapark/ Sierksdorf ne klasse Stelle . Wenn Ihr zwischen den beiden Hochhauskomplexen durchschaut und die letzte Fahrwassertonne im rechten Winkel habt , müßtet Ihr genau drüber stehen . Zum anderen ist die Untiefenstelle von Pelzerhagen immer den Weg hin wert . Von der Tonne aus in Richting  See gibt es 2 Rillen die Ihr mit dem Echo finden müßt . Ich stelle mich immer genau drüber . Ist immer auch für Platte gut .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



			
				Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:
			
		

> I
> Welche andere Slippe meinst Du denn? Ich kenne noch die im Hafen. Da ist eine Kette vor und dann geht es wieder los, den Hafenmeister zu suchen.



genau die ... die fand ich aber wie gesagt nicht so hitverdächtig ... 50 m zu paddel ist ja nicht weit - wäre ja ne gute Option !!! #6
FL Förde ist sicherleich kein Ententeich - aber so gut wie von allen Seiten doch im Landschatten ... und letztens da recht gut gefangen ...  :q


----------



## vazzquezz (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> genau die ... die fand ich aber wie gesagt nicht so hitverdächtig ... 50 m zu paddel ist ja nicht weit - wäre ja ne gute Option !!! #6
> FL Förde ist sicherleich kein Ententeich - aber so gut wie von allen Seiten doch im Landschatten ... und letztens da recht gut gefangen ...  :q



In "PLZ 1+2, Theactor´s Bootspremiere" wurde ´ne Slipstelle beim Klinikum, d.h. zwischen Neustadt & Pelzerhaken, beschrieben! 

@HD: Ich hatte Dir mal per PN von einer Slipstelle dort erzählt, von der ich nicht mehr wusste, ob sie noch existiert: wie´s scheint ist sie noch da! |supergri 

V.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

guck ich doch gleich nochmal nach ......   #6


----------



## vazzquezz (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> guck ich doch gleich nochmal nach ......   #6



Uuuups... war gar nicht unter "1+2"...


Sondern hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67537

Sorry #c |uhoh: :q


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Uuuups... war gar nicht unter "1+2"...
> 
> 
> Sondern hier:
> ...




nö - der auch nich ..... 
Andor war bei Fehmarn unterwegs ...   #h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> In "PLZ 1+2, Theactor´s Bootspremiere" wurde ´ne Slipstelle beim Klinikum, d.h. zwischen Neustadt & Pelzerhaken, beschrieben!
> 
> @HD: Ich hatte Dir mal per PN von einer Slipstelle dort erzählt, von der ich nicht mehr wusste, ob sie noch existiert: wie´s scheint ist sie noch da! |supergri
> 
> V.


 
Dort ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand keine offizielle Slippe. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte der Kollege dort ein Schlauchboot. Ich schätze mein Boot auf 200-300kg und brauche daher schon eine Möglichkeit, mit dem PKW den Trailer ins Wasser zu fahren.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

mhm ... evtl *dieser* Thread ???   
da steht Bliesdorf .... zwischen Grömitz und Pelzerhaken ...... 
denke auch fürn Schlauchi kein problem .... meine Nußschale hat zwar nur 100 Kg ... aber um sie zu wassern brauch ich auch ne einigermaßen gute Slippe ...

wenn du in Neustadt da im Binnenhafen einslippen solltest - kannst dann man 2-3 Bilder machen ???? thx :m


----------



## Der_Glücklose (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Hi #h 

die Slippe in Neustadt ist für Kleinboote auf jedenfall geeignet alles was Größer ist?

Also die Slippe besteht aus Kopfsteinpflaster und ist auf der einen Seite durch eine Mauer begrenzt schätze die Breite so auf ca. 2,5-3m ohne Garantie. Die Steigung hält sich in Maßen und ist eher gering jedoch war wie wir da waren auch die Wassertiefe nicht so dolle am Anfang dies kann ja aber immer unterschiedlich sein.

Direkt an der Slippe ist ein Parkplatz das ist einerseits sehr gut jedoch besteht die Gefahr das die Slippe von nicht Anglern zugeparkt wird.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

meinst nun die da im Binnensee ist ???


----------



## vazzquezz (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> nö - der auch nich .....
> Andor war bei Fehmarn unterwegs ...   #h



Doch , war der Trööt, Post 22:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=998236&postcount=22 :q #6 

V.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

aha .... alles kloar !
Neustadt wäre in der Tat auch rein fahrtechnisch ne gute Sache .....
na mal schauen ob ich da bei westlichen Winden nicht mal nach dem rechten schauen muß ......   #6


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Uuuups... war gar nicht unter "1+2"...
> 
> 
> Sondern hier:
> ...


 
Kann es sein, dass Du den hier meinst?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=995846&postcount=13

@HD4EVER : Ich habe gerade ein neues Firmen-Handy mit 2 Mega-Pixel Kamera bekommen. Probiere ich gerne mal aus.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

supi !
klar auch die Dorsche die du erwischen kannst........


----------



## Der_Glücklose (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Hi #h 



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> meinst nun die da im Binnensee ist ???



ja  genau die meinte ich :m


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

8 Dorsche in der FL Förde gefangen ....
arschkalt der Tag , 0 Grad, 0 Sonne - ganz schöner Wind ... #t
viel Erfolg vor Neustadt !!!
hoffe die Wellen sind da nicht ganz so hoch ...   #h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

@HD4ever

Petri zum guten Fang in der FL Förde. Gibt es auch Fotos? Hier ist erst einmal
das versprochene Foto der Slippe in Neustadt Binnenwasser.

Ich konnte sie am Samstag jedoch nicht nutzen aufgrund des geringen Wasserstandes. Für Schlauchboote aber ist sie denke ich ganz gut geeignet.

http://img493.*ih.us/img493/993/binnenwasser1ey.jpg


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

So, hier kommt nun mein Bericht von meinem gestrigen "Angel-Tag".
Was für ein besch... Tag !!:c

1. Viel zu spät losgekommen mit Frau und Tochter, war erst um 11:15 Uhr am Neustädter Binnenwasser. Und dann konnte ich da noch nicht mal slippen bei dem niedrigen Wasserstand #q 

2. Also ab zur Slipanlage im Neustädter Hafen. Auch hier Fehlanzeige. Laut Aussage eines der Fischer besteht hier nur die Möglichkeit bis spätestebs 10.00 Uhr morgens zu slippen. #q 

3. Na gut. Also auf zur Kunja-Werft. Dort habe ich ja schon mal geslippt für 5 Euronen. Das Büro war natürlich nicht besetzt und der Besitzer war auch nicht anwesend. Aber zum Glück war die Slippe frei zugänglich. Also Geld mit einem kleinen Dankesschreiben ab in den Briefkasten und dann rein mit dem Boot ins Wasser. Das Slippen lief wunderbar. Der erste Lichtblick dieses Tages. Dazu ein wunderschönes Wetter. Alles wird gut.

4. Denkste. Nachdem ich ich die Angeln vorbereitet und die Schwimmweste angelegt habe wurde der Zündschlüssel umgedreht. Super, der Motor sprang auf den Schlag an. Also vom Steg abgestoßen und los sollte die Fahrt gehen.
Gang eingelegt und nichts passiert! Weder der Vorwärtsgang noch der Rückwärtsgang ließen sich einkuppeln. Klasse! Irgendein Defekt am Getriebe oder der Kupplung, mit Bordmitteln nicht zu reparieren. #q 

5. Last but not least durfte ich dann noch schön zurückpaddeln. Bei der ganzen Fummelei am Motor hatte ich natürlich nicht gemerkt, dass ich circa 100 Meter in das Hafenbecken abgetrieben war. #q 

Also Leute das war mein Start in das Angeljahr 2006. Für mich heißt es jetzt nicht mehr Freitag der 13., sondern Samstag der 14.

Ich hoffe zumindest, dass ich hier im Board ein wenig zur Unterhaltung beigetragen habe :q 

Wünscht mir Glück, dass die Reparatur nicht so teuer wird und bis zum Bootsanglertreffen in Travemünde alles wieder in Ordnung ist.

War jemand am Samstag in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs und möchte noch etwas Salz in meine Wunde streuen? Berichtet doch mal, was mir an Fisch so entgangen ist.


----------



## wemmi02 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Hallo
vieleicht ist der bowdenzug ja nur eingefroren !!!
.
gruß Norbert


----------



## maki1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Keiner der mal von Neustadt los war ;+


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



			
				maki1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner der mal von Neustadt los war ;+


 
Doch, mein Arbeitskollege mit drei Freunden am letzten Samstag. Fänge: Nichts.  Und ich sach noch" fahr mit uns raus", aber er wollt nicht hören. #c ​


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



			
				Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut. Also auf zur Kunja-Werft. Dort habe ich ja schon mal geslippt für 5 Euronen.



kann also alles nur besser werden !!!!  |bla:
die slippe im Binnenhafen sieht gar nich sooo schlecht aus (mitn büschn mehr Wasser dann)  aber meine Nußschale sollte wohl auch noch gehen .....

kommst da immer dran an die Slippe bei der Werft ??? 
müßte ich ja echt mal gucken wo die genau ist ....


----------



## maki1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Da misch ich mich doch glatt mal ein!

In der Werft is die Slippe noch am Besten!
1. keine rutschigen Algen im Wasser
2. Sofort Tiefgang
3. völlig Wetter unabhängig = immer ruhiges Wasser!

Dafür das ich trockenen fußes mein Boot ins Wasser lassen kann zahl ich gerne 5 Euro!
Außerdem ist die Anlage  24 std. geöffnet und wenn man
Morgen und Abends kommt zahlt man gar nichts!
( ist nähmlich keiner zum bezahlen da ) :O)
Auch kein Briefkasten etc.....

Gurß
Maki


----------



## maki1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Vor Neustadt nichts zufangen ist aber auch recht schwer :O)
Haben sich angesichts der Temperaturen wohl eher dem Glühwein gewitmet als den Dorschen hinterher zu jagen


----------



## Dipsdive (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



			
				maki1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Da misch ich mich doch glatt mal ein!
> 
> Dafür das ich trockenen fußes mein Boot ins Wasser lassen kann zahl ich gerne 5 Euro!
> Außerdem ist die Anlage 24 std. geöffnet und wenn man
> ...


Versuchs doch mal mit dem Briefkasten am Haus, da kannst du 24 Std. am Tag dein Geld reinwerfen! Schade das du die Zeche prellst und das auch noch an die große Glocke hängst |peinlich .......man sollte doch in der heutigen Zeit froh sein, für wenig Geld noch slippen zu können. So machen einige wenige die mühevoll gepflegten Kontakte zu Hafenmeistern etc. schnell wieder kaputt.

@ all
Bei der Kunja Werft ist es wichtig vorher anzurufen Tel.: 045618380 (ist aber nicht die Privattelefonnummer sondern nur dienstlich), da man sonst Pech haben kann und der "Schlitten" ist auf der Slippe geparkt, was ein Slippen unmöglich macht.


Am sichersten und unkompliziertesten bekommt man sein Boot allerdings im *Neustädter Hafen* direkt ins Wasser. Die dortige Slippe ist super, nur der Steg ist....na ja. 
Eine Jahreskarte kostet 70,--, bekommst einen Schlüssel und bist vogelfrei #6  Habe selbst einen Schlüssel und kann die Anlage von daher empfehlen. Die Berufsfischer verwalten die Ausgabe der Schlüssel, würde ich daher mir im Vorwege direkt am Fischerhäuschen besorgen.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

das mit der werft hört sich ja top an !!! #6
die im Hafen finde ich nicht soooo toll muß ich sagen .. aber mag ja auch dran liegen das meine Nußschale so klein ist und die seitlichen Wände dann soooo hoch ...  |rolleyes


----------



## maki1980 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Da ich mein Boot an der Werft ( Yachthafen wie auch immer)  schon min. 20x hinein gelassen habe ( meine Kollegen lassen dort Ihre Boote auch hinein ) und weder ich noch Sie bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einen Briefkasten gesehen haben, mache ich mir jetzt doch ein wenig gedanken um meine Sehkraft.
denn ich glaube kaum, dass ich es nicht nötig habe die Zeche zu Prellen und wenn man meine Mail genau lesen würde, empfehle ich hier sogar den Kollegen die Slipanlage zu benutzen da diese wirklich gepflegt ist und das sollte doch 5 Euro wert sein! Kann es vielleicht angehen, dass wir von verschiedenen Slippanlagen reden?

Gruß
Maki


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

kannst ma nen Foddo machen wenn du das nächste mal da bist ????   #h thx
vielleicht wäre das ja ein Ziel für mich am nächsten Samstag ....


----------



## maki1980 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Problem,

ich bekomm es nicht hin, hier Fotos hinein zu setzen!
Ich glaube ich sollte noch mal einen Grundkurs in wie gehe ich mit dem PC um belegen!


----------



## Acki (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Moin @maki hier mal ein Link http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm Gruß Acki


----------



## maki1980 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

OH Gotttttttt.....................
wie gut das es nicht 23 Seiten sind|kopfkrat 
werde wohl mal am We. mal mein meine Diplomarbeit in
" Wie bekomme ich Bilder ins anglerboard" 
Ablegen müssen!

Auf jedenfall... Herzlichen Dank


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

somst schick mal mail an *HD4ever@web.de* dann mook i dat ! :m


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

sprachet ihr denn nun von der gleichen slippe ????
oder gibts da noch welche ?
soweit ich das verstehe nun derer 3 ...
- Binnenhafen
- die im Hafen selber vom Fischermeister
- Werft 
wo ist denn die Werft mit der Slippe ? bin ja letztens nun mal dort gewesen aber nox gesehen, bzw auch nicht so richtig drauf geachtet ... #c


----------



## Stokker (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Jungs von der Waterkant.
Ich bin Heilfroh das ich mir eine Gummiwurst ( Schlauchboot )zugelegt habe ,die ich im Notfall auch allein an den Strand wuchten kann. 
Wenn man das hier alles liest ,kriegt man ja Angst und Bange sich ein festes Boot zu kaufen....


----------



## maki1980 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

hast ja recht.

ab und an istdas wirklich ziemlich nervig immer von den Anlagen
abhängig zu sein!
Aus diesem Grund liegt meine Schale auch von Mai bis September ständig in der Ostsee bei Pelzerhaken!

@ HD4ever.
meiner Meihnung nach gibt es vier Slippanlagen!
Eine im Binnenhafen direkt an der Brücke
Eine Im Fischereihafen 
Eine im Kunjahafen
Eine im Ancorahafen!
zu dem ist von April bis Oktober die auf dem Campingplatz Südstrand  ( Pelzerhaken )
auch für jederman zugänglich ( leider ein bisschen doll verkrautet [ Rutschgefahr ] an der Wasserlinie ) aber dafür schon sehr nah an der Untiefenboje!

Gruß
Maki


----------



## Dipsdive (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



			
				maki1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mein Boot an der Werft ( Yachthafen wie auch immer) schon min. 20x hinein gelassen habe ( meine Kollegen lassen dort Ihre Boote auch hinein ) und weder ich noch Sie bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einen Briefkasten gesehen haben, mache ich mir jetzt doch ein wenig gedanken um meine Sehkraft.
> denn ich glaube kaum, dass ich es nicht nötig habe die Zeche zu Prellen und wenn man meine Mail genau lesen würde, empfehle ich hier sogar den Kollegen die Slipanlage zu benutzen da diese wirklich gepflegt ist und das sollte doch 5 Euro wert sein! Kann es vielleicht angehen, dass wir von verschiedenen Slippanlagen reden?
> 
> Gruß
> Maki


 
Ja, das mit deiner Sehkraft solltest du wirklich mal untersuchen lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....Dieter wohnt ja schließlich in dem Haus neben der Slippe und wer in unserem Land behördlich gemeldet ist, der hat in der Regel auch ein Briefkasten am Haus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




War in der Kunja-Werft 2 Jahre Wasserlieger und kenne daher die Anlage. Dorsch-Schnappi (unter Posting 23) hat den Briefkasten übrigens auch gefunden.
Die Ancora-Werft liegt genau neben der Kunja. Dort verlangt der Pförtner am Eingangstor für das Slippen 15,--€.
Sonst ist das Slippen nur noch im Binnenhafen (liegt oft trocken) oder im Neustädter Hafen möglich. Während der Campingsaison ist es noch auf den Plätzen selbst möglich.


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

dann nehm ich am Sa doch lieber die Kunja Werft ;-)


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

tolle Wurst ... |uhoh:
erst die ganzen Tage fetten Wind aud NO, dann am WE aus O :c
wird damit wohl nix dieses WE dort ...


----------



## arno (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Moin!
Ich hab hier mal ein Bild vom Neustädter Hafen, das hilft Euch vielleicht die Lage besser zu überschauen!
Der Angler ist der Boardi Martin Obelt.
Das Bild ist links von der Filmproduktion Küstenwache entstanden.
Kann sogar sein das dies hier die Werft ist, wo die Rede von ist!


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Moin,

hier mal ein Bild von der Slippe in der Kunya-Werft

http://img360.*ih.us/img360/1406/werft3ny.th.jpg


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

weil ich ja nicht zum Angeln gekommen bin, habe ich wenigstens Zeit zum Fotografieren gehabt  

http://img349.*ih.us/img349/9828/werft10bv.th.jpg

http://img349.*ih.us/img349/8453/werft25os.th.jpg


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das mit deiner Sehkraft solltest du wirklich mal untersuchen lassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Brille? Fielmann! #d 

Nein, mal im ernst. Es ist ja wohl nicht zu übersehen, dass die Werft ein Privatgelände ist. Und wenn man sich vorher schon nicht anmeldet und auch keinen antrifft, dann sollte man zumindest so fair sein, freiwillig einen Obulus zu zahlen. Wo gibt es schon was umsonst? Und wenn man dann einen Briefkasten finden will, dann findet man ihn auch!

@HD4ever: Jörg, die Werft ist auch nicht ganz einfach zu finden. Du fährst bis zur Ancora-Werft. Die Kunja-Werft liegt direkt links davor. Dort stehen eigentlich immer Boote zum Verkauf. Über den Parkplatz dann an der Halle entlang geht es zum Wasser. Aber wie gesagt, am besten vorher telefonisch anmelden. Sonst kann es passieren, dass das Zugfahrzeug auf den Schienen der Slippe steht.

Vielleicht kriegen wir das ja mal hin, gemeinsam in Neustadt zum Angeln rauszufahren. Ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

dank dir für die Infos / Bilder !
besser geht der Informationsfluß ja nicht ... :m
könnte schon sein das wir das mal zusammen hinbekommen !!! #6


----------



## arno (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Sorry, das Bild ist nicht links von der Filmproduktion aufgenommen, sondern rechts davon!


----------



## HD4ever (14. April 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

so, werd nun mal Richtung Neustadt fahren ....
mal schauen was da so geht und ob ich nochn paar andere boardies aufm Wasser treffe ... :m


----------



## HD4ever (14. April 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

tolle wurst ... :r
gestern angerufen ob die Slippe bei der Kunja Werft frei ist ... wurde bejaht - heute morgen dann dicht geparkt mit fetten Kajütbooten #q
Arcona Werft Slippe erst ab 10 Uhr geöffnet ... |uhoh:
als weiter nach Grobo, bevor ich noch weiter suchen würde ...
sch**** viel Wind gewesen ! gestern war ne 3 angesagt - waren bestimmt 5 mit Böen von 6 heute .....
eigendlich viel zu viel für meine Nußschale - selbst dicht unter Land ...
als Trost für den nassen Arsch wenigstens ne 55er Mefo und 3 kleinere Dorsche 40-45 die alle wieder schwimmen durften ....


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. April 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Moin Moin , 
Heggi und ich waren auch in der Neustädter Bucht unterweg heute . Dorsche waren gut da nur beißen wollte die nicht :c . Hatten zusammen 10 schöne Dorsche aber 0 Heringe , nicht mal im Hafen hat das Echolot richtig was angezeigt ( 5 Stück zusammen sind ne Lachnummer ) . Wind war heftig und wir hatten Mühe die Pilker zum Grund zubekommen , 100 g mußten es schon sein 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. April 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Ja HD 4 ever,
hast mich auf deiner Flucht aus Neustadt fast im Kreisverkehr überholt. Hab dich an deiner trollingbar mit Bauchbinder erkannt.
War ein heißer Tanz heute. Das war sogar zeitweise ne fette 6. Ich war mit Dipsdive draußen. Hatten einigermaßen Fisch. Wärste nicht so schnell an mir vorbeigeflohen, hätten wir dich mit reinlotsen können...


----------



## HD4ever (14. April 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

schade - aber dann halt nächstes mal ! :m


----------



## HD4ever (6. September 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

kennt jemand sie slippe im Grömitzer Yachthafen ???


----------



## HD4ever (10. September 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

war ja gestern wenig erfolgreich was meine Dorschfänge bei mir angeht ... :c
Herings- und Wittlingschwärme waren genug da.
Wie sahen denn die Fänge bei anderen aus ???
waren ja dutzende Klein- und Schlauchboote draußen .... |kopfkrat


----------



## vazzquezz (10. September 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

@HD4ever: dito! Hering & Wittling ja, Dorsch nope ...
Kann es sein , daß Du mit diversen Schleppruten bewaffnet vor Rettin/Brodau unterwegens warst?


----------



## kevkeding (10. September 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

So ging´s mir Mittwoch auch,

nach ein paar kleinen Dorschen waren plötzlich nur noch Wittlinge:c  + dann Heringsschwärme;+  da.

Der heutige Tag auf Fehmarn war da schon erfolgreicher , 
zwar fehlten die Dorsche, dafür gab´s hübsche + große Platte (bis über 50 cm:l ).

Zwei Tage diese Woche Ostseeangeln - herrlich, dass konnte ich das ganze Jahr noch nicht genießen  - leider muß mein Boot nun wieder ruhen :c - zumindest bis Ende des Monats bzw. Anfang Oktober (schade)´-.

Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (27. September 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @HD4ever: dito! Hering & Wittling ja, Dorsch nope ...
> Kann es sein , daß Du mit diversen Schleppruten bewaffnet vor Rettin/Brodau unterwegens warst?




wenn ich mal nur wüßte wo das sein soll |kopfkrat
bin von Grömitz kommend schleppenderweise mal gen Süden  bis zur Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken gekommen  ...  :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. September 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Moin Moin ,
Brodau ist vor Bliesdorf . Da wo der Beton Turm ist da in Richtung Grömitz und vor Bliesdorf :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## HD4ever (27. September 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

dann könnte ich das in der Tat gewesen sein ... |kopfkrat :m


----------



## wemmi02 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Moin 
Wo findet man den hafenmeister für die Slippanlage mit der kette ?   
 ist zwar heute kein Schloß drangewesen   

Norbert


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. November 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Moin Moin ,


wemmi02 schrieb:


> Moin
> Wo findet man den hafenmeister für die Slippanlage mit der kette ?
> ist zwar heute kein Schloß drangewesen
> 
> Norbert


 ich weiß das der Angelladen in Hafen "Angeltreff" einen Schlüssel für die Kette hat , bei denen kriegste bestimmt auch die Tel.Nr vom Hafenmeister |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## wemmi02 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Danke Michael


Ich plane für einen Angeltag am Samstag den 18.
wenns passt mit euch

Norbert


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Bekommen wir da etwa noch ein Boot dazu, das wäre ja fein 
Sind ja schon ne richtige Armada :q


----------



## Fehlerteufel (12. November 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



wemmi02 schrieb:


> Danke Michael
> 
> 
> Ich plane für einen Angeltag am Samstag den 18.
> ...


da kann doch bestimmt der liebe micha was organiesieren....micha gib dir mühe....du bist der neustadt-experte!!!!
NOCH 6 TAGE!!!!!!!#a#a#a#a#a#a#a#a#a


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Noch 5 Tage und der Rest vom heutigen Abend, ich halts vor Spannung kaum noch aus!


----------



## CyberFisch (15. November 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

also wir haben auch vorgehabt am samstag mit dem bootrauszufahren!!
Und ich hab das forum nach ner slippanlage in neustadt abgesucht !!
also wir sind auch mit unserer nusschale dabei!!
erfährt man noch wann losgeht und wo man sich dort trifft?
gruß


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Hiho, wir treffen uns um 7 Uhr bei Jens am Angeltreff, direkt am Hafen und um 7.30 wollen wir aufbrechen.
So weit der Stand bisher, alles weitere steht hier:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=85828&page=32

Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (15. November 2006)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



CyberFisch schrieb:


> also wir haben auch vorgehabt am samstag mit dem bootrauszufahren!!
> Und ich hab das forum nach ner slippanlage in neustadt abgesucht !!
> also wir sind auch mit unserer nusschale dabei!!
> erfährt man noch wann losgeht und wo man sich dort trifft?
> gruß


noch ein boot...klasse wir mache den teich leer:q


----------



## petrigeil (4. September 2009)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

hallo, 
wollte nur mal fragen ob sie nochmehr bilder vom neustädter hafen hätten.
mfg


----------



## Freelander (4. September 2009)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*



petrigeil schrieb:


> hallo,
> wollte nur mal fragen ob sie nochmehr bilder vom neustädter hafen hätten.
> mfg


 
Wo hast Du den Thread denn ausgegraben von 2006?Schau mal unter Wbcams Ostseeküste da ist auch irgendwo der Neustädter-Hafen bei.
Ah,ich sehe gerade dein erster Beitrag hier,ertmal herzlich willkommen hier im Board.


----------



## HD4ever (4. September 2009)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

kann ja nicht schaden nen paar aktuelle Daten hier malk zu posten wie erfolgreich die Kollegen da vor ort so sind ... 

grad mal bei google/maps geguckt ... sieht aber nicht mehr so ganz aktuell aus und die slippe ist nicht richtig zu sehen


----------



## maki1980 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot vor Neustadt raus*

Moin,

ich war vor zwei Wochen draußen ( Untiefentonne und halbe Bucht bis höhe Sierksdorf )
In den frühen Morgenstunden gab es Hering und Wittis ohne Ende.
Das ganze Echolot war fast komplett schwarz. ab 12:00 Uhr war der Spuk vorbei.
Das lustige: Vor Sierksdorf sprang tatsächlich eine Mefo gegen das Boot. 10 cm höher 
und Sie wär mit nach Hause gekommen......

Gruß
Daniel


----------

